# Stems? What's the deal?!



## indianabob (Dec 22, 2001)

So, I get that folks (me included) spend lots of cash on tricked out light wheels, frames, and saddles, things that actually do something. But, stems? What's the deal? Can anybody actually tell a difference between the top two stems, other than cosmetic:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=CATEGORY_VIEW&CATEGORY.ID=249&MODE=

The top one weighs 5grams more, and costs TRIPLE what the one right below it does (more than double the price once the sale ends).

This an extreme example, and I get that folks like to spend money to get the trickest stuff, but c'mon now.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

You'll notice the stiffness more then weight. A lame stem makes the world best wheel/fork/bar combo feel lame. The assembly is only as good as the weekest component. There is nothing saying some 12$ alum. stem won't give you the same feeling as a nice zipp stem...


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh c'mon... the one on the top looks WAAAY cooler!  
Clamping is probably the most important aspect of a stem- one that you'd readily notice, if not over time. I love a nice curvy 'organic' looking stem as much as the next guy, but are you really going to notice the difference between carbon and good aluminum on such a small object? If you look at a lot of ProTour bikes, you'll see way more "ordinary" aluminum stems than $200 carbon ones.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

Neither, a syntace F99 is my choice. Stealth, light, inexpensive, secure clamp.
http://sales.light-bikes.com/syntace/syntace.asp


----------



## indianabob (Dec 22, 2001)

mkubota said:


> Oh c'mon... the one on the top looks WAAAY cooler!
> Clamping is probably the most important aspect of a stem- one that you'd readily notice, if not over time. I love a nice curvy 'organic' looking stem as much as the next guy, but are you really going to notice the difference between carbon and good aluminum on such a small object? If you look at a lot of ProTour bikes, you'll see way more "ordinary" aluminum stems than $200 carbon ones.



Yeah, kind of what I figured. I've got an AL Cinelli Solida (oversized) that I picked up for under 100 bucks, is light, and does the job like a charm. In my opinion, spending 250 bucks for a carbon stem is the biggest waste of cash you can have on a bike.


----------



## dm69 (Jun 16, 2006)

They use the deda newton in the protour. CSC, T-Mobile, Disco, Gerolsteiner, CEI and probably a few more. Its the same weight as the forza and probably stiffer. 

People are stupid, thats the forza's target market.


----------



## indianabob (Dec 22, 2001)

dm69 said:


> They use the deda newton in the protour. CSC, T-Mobile, Disco, Gerolsteiner, CEI and probably a few more. Its the same weight as the forza and probably stiffer.
> 
> People are stupid, thats the forza's target market.


I agree, $250 for a Forza is probably the stoooopidest cash you can spend for a bike.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

My Performance Forte stem weighs 122.2 grams. The bar and stem combo cost me $45. It looks just like the Deda Elementi Newton, or Ritchey WCS, or numerous other 4-bolt stems out there (probably made at the same factory as a "name" brand). I have to agree that the stem can be one of the most overpriced pieces. Performance-wise, no pun intended, its just fine and feels like any other standard road bar/stem combo I've used. I'm sure its not as stiff as an oversized setup or beffier stems, but I also don't do pack sprints. 

The stem to me also has a lower "trick" factor than most other parts, so it fit my tight budget at the time when I was looking for a different size stem. One day though I will get my hands on a Cinelli RAM.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

dm69 said:


> They use the deda newton in the protour. CSC, T-Mobile, Disco, Gerolsteiner, CEI and probably a few more. Its the same weight as the forza and probably stiffer.
> 
> People are stupid, thats the forza's target market.


not that it matters, but i think Gerolsteiner was using a lot of Ritchey WCS components during the recent Tour De France.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...otos/2006/tech/features/tour_bikes13/IMG_1286


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I have a Zipp carbon stem on my Madone 5.9*

and let me tell you.... I can't tell the difference between it and my other Al stems. I had some extra cash during my build and decided to go for some bling. It's nice to look at while it's hanging though... but that's about it.

I did go from a Ritchey WCS /Kestrel 26 to a Zipp carbon / Kestral OS and together it's a stiffer set up. But I think that's due to larger surface contact/ diameters.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

lactic acidosis said:


> not that it matters, but i think Gerolsteiner was using a lot of Ritchey WCS components during the recent Tour De France.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...otos/2006/tech/features/tour_bikes13/IMG_1286



not to hijack, but

whats the white sticker-ish thing on the stem?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

It's a short description of the parcours.

You can read it better with this view.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

oh thats a great idea. i was thinking it was either that or a list of who to keep on eye on or who not to let escape


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

dumb newbie question. does stem length for mtb and road bike differ? lets say you have the same top tube, will you get the same stem length for your road bike?


----------



## ojingoh (Jul 13, 2006)

yes, stem length is measured center-to-center, exactly the same on road and mtb.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

mkubota said:


> I love a nice curvy 'organic' looking stem as much as the next guy, but are you really going to notice the difference between carbon and good aluminum on such a small object?


When I was setting up my bike, I was using a Easton EA70 Al stem (on loan from the shop) untill I was sure about the length. After I decided on the length I switched to a carbon EC90. I was quite surprised I could tell the difference when I put the carbon on. Road shocks comming up through the bars were a little reduced compared to the Al. Not a lot, but it was noticable. I have not tried any other carbon stems.

IMO, If a product is worth the money or not can only be determined by the individual buyer. For me, it was what I wanted.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Speaking of stems..Time makes what must be one of the most expensive ones I've ever seen..I mean, their bikes are really pricey too, but I think I saw $350 asked for one of their stems on their website..And..the thing is freaking UGLY! I had a time frame for a while (excellent bike) and first thing I did was get that stinkin' eyesore stem off it! Sheesh! they are about two inches tall along the body and taper backwards into this really awkward looking dorky little clamp on the steerer tube..Not only ugly, but rough, too. Looks to be built by the same guys who mold those little toy army men, or something..fairly light, though..
Don Hanson


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Oy, was that the "look ergostem?"


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I had a Deda Newton stem but then the titanium bolt stripped out (holding the fork steerer), but then I got a Ritchey WCS stem - it has never failed and it's stiff enough for me, and it's reasonably light. I like the way the fork steerer bolts are offset and one bolt comes from the left and the other bolt comes from the right. I have a carbon fork steerer - personally, I don't see what the big deal is about alloy steerers being more durable than carbon steerers. Most carbon stems are heavier than most aluminum stems - except for the integrated stem/handlebar out there.


----------

